# New to budgies



## CaptainKorvair (Feb 22, 2018)

I’ve had birds in the past but never budgies. I think I’ve had my budgies for a month or so and they’re still afraid of me. I’ve done everything I could without forcing them but nothing seems to be working: as I’ve said I’ve had parrots and cockatiels in the past and they’ve never been this difficult to tame. I’m not sure how I can get my budgies to trust me I’ve done everything people have suggested and I’m at a loss. I would love for my birds to trust me But they always seem so afraid and I’m not sure what else I can do.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

A month is not a very long time when it comes to budgies. Taming an Bonding is all about helping your birds learn to TRUST you and this takes a great deal of time and patience. If you try to rush things you simply set yourself back each time.

To build your birds' trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them.

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch them. 
Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.

Always work at your birds' pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them.

Never grab your budgies or force them to be touched.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*[/COLOR]


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've come to a great place to learn even more about budgies! You've been given great advice. Budgies are flightier than larger parrots so it will take more time in many cases to tame a budgie. However, all you need is patience and to take things slowly and they will get used to you 

Be sure to read through all of the many articles and stickies that we have here! If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Please keep us posted on how things go! 

Best wishes! :wave:


----------

